# Egg donor to be....any info greatly appreciated :)



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi everyone

I'm not sure if I'm posting in the right place....so apologies before I waffle if I have  

I have had app with my con today who basically told me that the only option for myself and dh is ivf, this is due to extensively damaged tubes, and extensive adhesions. Surgery to try and correct this is not an option as the damage is so bad.

I have decided that I would like to donate my eggs while undergoing my own tx. I am now waiting for the Nurse to call me with an appointment to see the egg sharing con and then will take it from there.

I'm really nervous that I won't be accepted even though my con says I am looking likely to be a good donor (young,proven fertility,good fsh level etc) 

Has anyone out there been through the egg donating or indeed received donated eggs? I would love to hear from both sides. Also would be amazing if anyone has any info that will help.

Wishing you all lots of luck  
Jo
xxx


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

hi jo i donated last year at crm my recipient got a bfp and so did i, but sadly i lost the baby at 21 weeks, so ive donated again this time im currently on day 5 of 2ww so dont know the outcome of this one. if you need to talk you can pm me 
                                                    x christina


----------



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks Christina,

I really appreciate the offer and will no doubt take you up on it soon. I'm kind of in limbo at the minute just waiting for next app....all the waiting is a bit annoying really!

Wishing you all the luck in the world with your 2ww. Hope you get what you wish for  

    

Jo x


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

thanks jo,
your right jo the waiting does drive you crazy, but it does soon come around believe me dosent seem like 2 minutes ago i was waiting just like you. jo you,ve obviously give donating some thought not very good at expressing all my feelings but i dont have no regrets thats for sure, im better at answering questions so if you do have any or anything you want to talk about remember im here, dont get me wrong have had doubts about it at times but i think thats only natural.
                                                                                            best of luck christina


----------



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks Christina,

How's things going with you? When is your test date?   

I just time would go faster  

Jo


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

hi jo
        im going crazy with this 2ww, the thing is if i do get bfp its only the beginning, ive been testing since day 4 past et, and its been a very faint positive every day, its doing my head in now though because i dont know wether its the hcg trigger shot or early pregnancy(thats the reason they say dont test early. so its my own fault really but i have no patience at all.
my official test date is 5th of march, but might get a sneaky one in before then lol.
do you know when your treatment will start, it dosent usually take long to get a match because there is a shortage of donors, they matched me within about a week, i would,nt worry about not being accepted. which clinic are you with if you dont mind me asking?
                                                                                          take care christina


----------



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

Christina,

Bless you, it must be so hard to wait til 5th March, I understand you being impatient, i'd be exactly the same hun  

I bet the days are dragging for you too, I can't imagine what it's like to think you may be pregnant but not know....I guess I will soon though  

I'm at Coventry CRM, what about you?

I've just had a call from the Nurse to say that I have to go for day 2 bloods next Thurs, not sure what the next step is from there to be honest. The Nurse said that it will be roughly 4-6 months til start tx. At what point do they match me with a donor?

 for you xxx


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

hi jo 
      im at crm too but the london one, i think the blood test your having take about 3 weeks to come back there to rule out hiv and things like that.and then thats when they will find you a match, i know my nurse said that she had to go to a donors meeting but i dont know how often they have them. im still getting a faint positive arghhhhhhh!
                                                              christina


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Jo - I think you are a wonderful lady to consider donating your eggs to someone like me. It takes a special kind of lady to offer your eggs.

Christina - good luck for a BFP!

Loui xxx


----------



## Jo1983 (Nov 12, 2007)

Loui123- thanks for the kind words, just hope I can help somebody have what they long for   I'm so nervous about the ivf  
I hope everything works out for you with your friends eggs. Keep my fingers crossed for you hun  

Christina- 3 weeks?? OMG why does everything take so long  
Well it's day 2 for me next Thurs so I'm hoping the Nurse sends the bloods form out asap, otherwise it'll be another month.

 I'm so excited for you, can't believe your getting a faint positive   Hope you're not going too crazy bless you.
I'll keep all my fingers and toes crossed for you   Would be amazing if you got a bfp, nobody on the thread I'm on (secondary) has for a while and we're all a bit down. Would be fantastic to hear a success story.
Take care xxx


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

jo- sorry i mis-understood, is it the test to check your hormone levels on day 2 of your period if so the results only take a couple of days, and thinking about it the other blood tests dont take 3 weeks i think thats what we was told but because our own doctors did them instead of clinic(to cut the cost) they only took a week
                                                            christina


----------

